# Tassie Herping, some what pic heavy



## xavarx7 (Feb 5, 2011)

For us some what unlucky people in tassie, we have a lot of great snakes, lizards and frogs. These are some of what i have seen in the wild since moving to tassie, let me know what you think.. there are also 2 pics in here which is what you come across all to much


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW where did you see all this pm me if you want  north, south?


----------



## xavarx7 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> WOW where did you see all this pm me if you want  north, south?


 
i found them from my back yard from all the way down south (clifton beach) to all the way to the top (narawntapu national park)


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 5, 2011)

cool im in Burnie the NW coast and have only seen 1 blue tounge in the wild and i have got 2 pet mountain dragons they are awesome  

do you keep any or you just look at them


----------



## Oliver5 (Feb 6, 2011)

awsome were did you find some of the mountain dragons


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 6, 2011)

Lots of big gravid mountain dragons out. Is that common for this time of year down there?


----------



## xavarx7 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> cool im in Burnie the NW coast and have only seen 1 blue tounge in the wild and i have got 2 pet mountain dragons they are awesome
> 
> do you keep any or you just look at them



hey, yeah i have a few mountain dragons in a tank inside 



Oliver5 said:


> awsome were did you find some of the mountain dragons



hey mate all over the state lol.. iv seen them all over the place 



W.T.BUY said:


> Lots of big gravid mountain dragons out. Is that common for this time of year down there?



yeah there were at the time, i saw at least 5 digging holes for there egg's, when i took the photos


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey so what's the deal down there with keeping reptiles? You apply for a licence then you just go out and catch what you want? Do people breed and sell animals as well? This seems so strange when it is so illegal here to pull animals out of the wild.
By the way great pics Xavarx


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 9, 2011)

How cool that you got to witness a snake feeding in the wild!


----------

